# My swordtails' tail



## ManiacalLoaches (Dec 5, 2011)

Today when I woke up I checked on my fish, as I always do. Then I cam:fish:e to notice a red strip with a black stripe on it so I looked for my swordtail and it's tail was gone. I have been treating him for ick and I ruled out ick being the root of the problem. Is this normal??? Please help!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

tail was there and is now shorter or gone? Either nipped by another fish or fin rot. Will grow back with clean water and possibly med for fin-rot


----------

